# A few stacking pics with the new BOSS VXT 22/22/10



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

This crap was some of the wettest heaviest snow I've seen in a long time, but the BOSS handled it just fine wesport

Edit: Should be dated 2/22/10


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

I tried to take some pics of the pile I made for my 2 year old son to play on, but these pics don't really show that it's taller than the roof of my truck!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a real nice looking truck! I'm sure your son loves the "pile".


----------



## chevy914494 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice lookin truck. The painted rain guards are a good look


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

The v plow sure does a good job of stacking!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool setup. I like V-plows. They stack very nicely.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Be easy on that V when stacking. One of ours just got ripped off the truck doing that.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

jlouki01;1014362 said:


> Be easy on that V when stacking. One of ours just got ripped off the truck doing that.


Yup

Just saw a local do the same.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

jlouki01;1014362 said:


> Be easy on that V when stacking. One of ours just got ripped off the truck doing that.


That's crazy! I'm always easy on my stuff, so it will last...

Thanks for the comments guys


----------

